# Smokehouse Full



## dugan (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey guys, hope you all had a Good Christmas. Just wanted to post a couple pics of the smokehouse full of Hog Jowls. Finally got it figured out and consistently turning out good stuff


----------



## motocrash (Dec 28, 2017)

What a beautiful sight!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep--That's looking good.
Gary


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2017)

Dugan, morning....   Nice, very nice...   Glad you got the smoke squared away..


----------



## dugan (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks guys. Can’t take all the credit. Have to give credit to pops cure. It’s fool proof. And wish I could put a scratch and sniff button on here. The smoke coming out smells awesome.


----------



## dugan (Dec 28, 2017)

Just for that some one that’s might have asked “ how long can you leave a smoked cured ham in a smokehouse. Here’s a ham that hung in the smoke house from Fed 17- Nov 17. It had a sho-nuf country ham flavor.


----------



## dugan (Dec 28, 2017)

just Incase anyone wanted to know. 
1- pops cure
2- 11lb fresh ham
3-cured 24 days 
4- hanging in the smoke 6hrs a day for 120 days. (Temp never got more than 15deg about outside temp)
5-let it just hang and season for 153days. 
6- gambled on the first cut and I think it came out a winner.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2017)

It looks real bad...  I'll take care of it for you...  I specialize in that field...   eating meat that is.....


----------



## dugan (Dec 29, 2017)

I wish I could send you some Daveomak. It was almost unbearable. Smoke+ pork + a little time= Unbearable ( to let it wait any longer )


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2017)

That looks fantastic!
Awesome job!
Al


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 3, 2018)

I must say dugan, you know what your doing. I'm also very jealous, cuz I want a smoke house like you got.



dugan said:


> 4- hanging in the smoke 6hrs a day for 120 days.


Now when you say 6hrs a day and outside temps are 15*F, does that mean you bring the shoulder in at night or leave in smoke house?

You also mentioned hang and season for 153 days, is these after the smoking of 120 days, and what temps are you hanging it at?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 3, 2018)

YES SIR ... that's an awesome looking piece of meat right there....


----------



## dugan (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks guys for all the pos feedback.
Meat Mopper,   120 days I would build a fire and let it smoke for around 6 hour each day. Preferably in the evenings, the 15deg is 15deg above what ever the outside temp was each day. I tried not to let it get too warm because I didn’t want it to sweat any while it was in the smoke house. And it seemed like anything over 15 def it wanted to sweat a little. No sir I left them in the smoke house 24/7.  The 153days are just to let it sit in the smoke house and no smoke just the airflow and daily rise and fall of the temps that day. It seemed to really mellow the smoke taste and it was smoked deep. Better than I had expected.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2018)

Dugan, morning... Your method of smokin' meat is about as old world as it can get...   I love the pictures..   Thanks...


----------



## dugan (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you sir. For years it worked to sustain our forefathers and I don’t see why it can’t work today. I would have to say it is one of if not the most enjoyable hobby that I have. In the process of getttin my bbq concession trailer complete, but I always end up around the smoke house working with it. The payoff is WELL WORTH the effort !!  Thanks again guys for the support


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 10, 2018)

How can you wait that long???
In 120 days, I'd have 'taste tested' the whole lot away.

Excellent! And Bravo for the patience!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 11, 2018)

Great looking smoke house and product you have turned out.... Points...


----------



## dugan (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks guys. It’s was a LONG and tough wait. But was well worth it. Turned out much better than expected.


----------

